# RAM-Stabilitätstest gesucht



## Teutonnen (3. Oktober 2013)

*RAM-Stabilitätstest gesucht*

Hallo zusammen

Kennt jemand von euch einen brauchbaren RAM-Stabilitätstest?

Ich habe das Gefühl, dass meiner leider nicht ganz stabil läuft (1.65V 1600er, heruntergetaktet und undervolted bei 1.55V, Grund siehe Signatur) - ich habe recht oft Bluescreens bei Total War-Titeln, bin mir aber nicht zu 100% sicher, ob es wirklich der RAM ist.

Die CPU kann ich jedenfalls ausschliessen, die rennt bei 4.3 GHz mit 1.27V stabil auf BF3, BF4, Crysis 2, LynX, Intel Burn Test, Prime95 Small TFT und Large TFT - dazu habe ich sie extra zum Testen auf 3.5 GHz @ 1.27V heruntergetaktet, das kann ich also praktisch ausschliessen.

Ich bin gerade sehr in Versuchung, einfach dieses Kit hier zu kaufen:
Corsair Vengeance LP Arbeitsspeicher 8 GB (2x 4 GB) DDR3-RAM 1600 MHz 9-9-9-24 240pin DIMM im Conrad Online Shop | 873759
(75 CHF entsprechen ca. 60€, also ein recht gutes Angebot...)


----------



## Timsu (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: RAM-Stabilitätstest gesucht*

Memtest86+

Memtest86+ - Advanced Memory Diagnostic Tool


----------



## True Monkey (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: RAM-Stabilitätstest gesucht*

^^das ist kein stabilitätstest 

entweder Prime (blend test)

oder aber du läßt mal ein paar Super Pi 32 m laufen .....ist der ram nicht stabil kommt er da nicht durch


----------



## Westcoast (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: RAM-Stabilitätstest gesucht*

superPI ist echt gut oder prime 95 blend test=nur ram oder custom=cpu+ram


----------



## Timsu (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: RAM-Stabilitätstest gesucht*

Wenn keine Memtest Fehler kommen, dann läuft er auch stabil.
RAM-Tests unter Windows halte ich für sinnfrei.


----------



## True Monkey (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: RAM-Stabilitätstest gesucht*

Memtest zeigt nur defekte des speichers auf.

Aber sagt nichts zu deren stabilität aus bei OC.
Falls du es nicht weißt ein instabiler ram wegen zu hoher übertaktung fällt beim memtest nicht durch da er nicht defekt ist


----------



## Westcoast (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: RAM-Stabilitätstest gesucht*

die genannten programme belasten den ram mehr als memtest86+. memtest sucht nur nach fehlern und manchmal schleichen sich fehler viel später ein.
natürlich teste ich auch mal gerne mit memtest86+ über usb stick oder cd. möchte das programm nicht falsch reden.
bei einem defekten ram oder instabilem oc in prime 95 kommt schnell eine rote markierung und der test bricht ab unter blend.


----------



## Teutonnen (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: RAM-Stabilitätstest gesucht*

Interessant, SuperPi ist auf 32M gerade 4x sauber durchgelaufen...


----------



## True Monkey (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: RAM-Stabilitätstest gesucht*

Dann ist er auch stabil 

Das wird nicht dein Prob sein  

hast du das Prob nur bei Total war ? ...dann such das Prob eher beim spiel


----------



## Teutonnen (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: RAM-Stabilitätstest gesucht*

Jup, normalerweise, wenn ich die Runde beende und die anderen Völker durchlaufen oder am Ende von grösseren Schlachten, wenn viele Tote rumliegen.

Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass es mit der CPU-Load zu tun haben könnte... Am Ende der Runde bricht die CPU-last jeweils ganz kurz (2-3 Sekunden) ein und steigt dann wieder, vielleicht hat sie für einen kurzen Moment doch zu wenig Spannung und schmiert ab... 

Allerdings verstehe ich das dann nicht - 4.3 GHz ist bei 1.27V mit allem, was auf dem System ist, stabil - aber 3.5 GHz bei 1.27V reicht nicht für Total War?! Das kann doch irgendwie net sein, wtf


----------



## True Monkey (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: RAM-Stabilitätstest gesucht*

Mit offset übertaktet ?


----------



## Teutonnen (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: RAM-Stabilitätstest gesucht*

Korrekt. -0.025

Aber wie gesagt, unter Volllast reicht das für 4.3 GHz, in TW nicht mal für 3.5...

Ausserdem möchte ich eigentlich ungerne weiter hoch, bei -0.020 bekommt sie zum Teil schon 1.32V spendiert (mit -0.025 interessanterweise nur ca. 1.283 maximal)


----------



## True Monkey (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: RAM-Stabilitätstest gesucht*

ok 

Dann teste das ganze mal mit fixer Vcore 

Und stell dafür im Bios C1E , c3 , c6, c7 und Eist aus
halt so das er nicht im Idle runtertaktet ....kann gut sein das dein idle takt nicht stabil ist


----------



## Teutonnen (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: RAM-Stabilitätstest gesucht*

Hmm.. Liegt dann die Spannung nicht permanent an der CPU an, egal ob idle oder Last?


----------



## True Monkey (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: RAM-Stabilitätstest gesucht*

korrekt ....genau darum geht es ja um zu testen ob es daran liegt das die idle voltage durch das offset zu niedrig ausfällt 


ist ja nur um das zu testen


----------



## Teutonnen (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: RAM-Stabilitätstest gesucht*

Ok, dann bin ich mal kurz weg^^

OK, jetzt läuft er permanent auf 4.3 GHz mit ca. 1.28V Spannung (und kratzt im idle schon an den 50°C ), aber etwa 20 Runden TW (einfach durchgeklickt) liefen ohne Absturz, vorher liefen selten mal 5 durch... 

Wie kann ich das nun so einstellen, dass die Idlespannung leicht höher ist, die Lastspannung aber gleich bleibt? Permanent die volle Dröhnung tut der Lebensdauer sicher nicht gut^^


----------



## Westcoast (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: RAM-Stabilitätstest gesucht*

ich würde auch empfehlen die spannung festeinzustellen. normalerweise sollte c1e und eist nicht stören bei oc. C3state und co mache ich aus-


----------



## Teutonnen (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: RAM-Stabilitätstest gesucht*

Naja, dass der 24/7 mit knapp 1.3V läuft sollte auch nicht Sinn der Sache sein... gibt es da vielleicht einen Workaround? 


Die "normale" Idlespannung war laut CPU-Z etwa 0.83-0.84V - könnte man das vielleicht auf ca. 0.88-0.9 anheben, aber den Rest so lassen? Ich hab keine Ahnung, ob das überhaupt geht. 

-> Vielleicht ist es genau das: Die CPU geht auf Energiesparen, obwohl Last anliegt, legt deshalb sofort wieder 4.3 GHz an und die Kiste schmiert ab.

Welche C-States muss ich denn da deaktivieren, damit er... sagen wir, über ca. 0.875V bleibt? C6/C7?


----------



## True Monkey (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: RAM-Stabilitätstest gesucht*

Hab ich scheinbar den richtigen Verdacht gehabt 

Ich würde es mit fixer Vcore machen und wie Westcoast schon sagte C1E und Eist wieder anschalten.
So bleibt er zwar mit der Spannung oben aber der takt senkt sich ohne Last ...und ob du es glaubst oder nicht der Verbrauch ist fast derselbe wie wenn er die Spannung im Idle runterzieht 
Da leider die Idle mit der Last spannung gekoppelt ist kannst du das verhältniss nicht ändern ...bzw ich wüßte nicht wie 

Das prob ist alle testen immer den last zustand aber niemand den idle takt



> Vielleicht ist es genau das: Die CPU geht auf Energiesparen, obwohl Last anliegt, legt deshalb sofort wieder 4.3 GHz an und die Kiste schmiert ab.


 
Genau das hatte ich ja vermutet ...darum ja der test mit der fixen Vcore 
Hellhörig bin ich geworden wo du erwähntest das er meistens dann abschmiert wenn die CPU kurzzeitig nichts/wenig zu tun hat


----------



## Teutonnen (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: RAM-Stabilitätstest gesucht*

Der Verbrauch ist mir doch egal, 100W sind 2 Cent die Stunde. Mir geht es um die Elektromigration, weshalb ich auch nicht unbedingt *ständig* 1.28V anliegen haben möchte =(



Kann man vielleicht die Vcore etwas senken und dafür z.B. nur -0.015 Offset nehmen oder würde das die Idlespannung genauso drücken?


----------



## Westcoast (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: RAM-Stabilitätstest gesucht*

idle-last spannung verhältnis kann man auch nicht ändern. diese ist normal von Intel gut eingestellt, sodass die CPU im idle nicht abschmieren darf.
die energiesparmodi senken ja den takt und die spannung, wenn keine leistung gebraucht wird.


----------



## True Monkey (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: RAM-Stabilitätstest gesucht*

Einfach mal testen ....aber ich kann dir auch versichern das bei 1,3v noch keine Elektromigration einsetzt 

Um den Vcore zu senken könntest du LLC erhöhen so das du weniger Vcore geben mußt aber unter Last genug anliegt



> Kann man vielleicht die Vcore etwas senken und dafür z.B. nur -0.015 Offset nehmen oder würde das die Idlespannung genauso drücken?


 
Dann hättest du im Idle 0.01v mehr ...vllt reicht es ja


----------



## Teutonnen (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: RAM-Stabilitätstest gesucht*



True Monkey schrieb:


> Einfach mal testen ....aber ich kann dir auch versichern das bei 1,3v noch keine Elektromigration einsetzt


 
Das wiederum gilt erst, wenn man einen Supraleiter betrachtet, also je nach Material bei irgendwas zwischen 1-100 Kelvin*, was ich definitiv nicht anbieten kann. 
Ansonsten sinkt bzw. steigt sie einfach exponentiell mit der angelegten Spannung und Stromstärke, wenn ich mich nicht irre.

*Bin mir jetzt nicht sicher, ob ich letzthin was über Supraleitende Materialien bei ca. 225K gelesen habe oder ob das -200°C waren...


Aber ja, ich werd's mal probieren... Muss ich da irgendwelche anderen Spannungen anpassen oder kann ich direkt die CPU Voltage entsprechend absenken? Sorry, weiter als "Alle Spannungen fixieren, Takt einstellen und dann per Offset nachbessern" habe ich noch nie gemacht ;P





			
				Westcoast schrieb:
			
		

> idle-last spannung verhältnis kann man auch nicht ändern. diese ist  normal von Intel gut eingestellt, sodass die CPU im idle nicht  abschmieren darf.
> die energiesparmodi senken ja den takt und die spannung, wenn keine leistung gebraucht wird.



Muss ich ja auch nicht zwingend, vielleicht würde es reichen, den untersten Sparmodus zu deaktivieren - soweit ich das per GPU-Z beurteilen kann, springt die CPU von den ca. 0.85V direkt auf etwas über 0.93, wenn leichte Last anliegt - z.B. ein Youtube-Video oder dieses Forum hier.


----------



## Westcoast (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: RAM-Stabilitätstest gesucht*

wobei LLC den vdrop und offset bereich entkräftet. also die schwankungen idle last wegen der spannung. natürlich nicht optimal wegen den spannungsspitzen.


----------



## Teutonnen (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: RAM-Stabilitätstest gesucht*

LLC möchte ich eigentlich aussen vor lassen, das letzte Mal, als das aktiv war, hat CPU-Z nach einer Prime-Runde etwa eine Sekunde lang 1.62V angegeben.


----------



## True Monkey (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: RAM-Stabilitätstest gesucht*

@ westcoast
Aber einen tot muss er sterben 

Ist aber ein schönes Bsp hier dafür das eine CPU noch lange nicht stabil ist wenn Prime und dergleichen das vermuten lassen.

@ teutonen 

Gibt es bei deinen Board nicht Abstufungen zu LLC ? 

Denn das was du schilderst (1,62v) kann ich mir nur bei voll aufgedrehter LLC vorstellen


----------



## Teutonnen (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: RAM-Stabilitätstest gesucht*

Der kann ruhig sterben, aber erst, wenn ich Board und CPU gewechselt und den Sandy schon verkauft habe, also grob gesagt in 4-5 Jahren. 

Naja, wie gesagt - muss ich irgendwas anderes ausser der CPU Voltage anpassen oder reicht es, diese rauf- und den Offset runterzuregeln?


----------



## Westcoast (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: RAM-Stabilitätstest gesucht*

ja stimmt schon hauptsache stabil. ich denke aber 1.3 volt spannungsdichte wird die cpu nicht gleich zersetzen. die cpu wird eher zu langsam agieren und man holt sich anderes board/cpu/ram.


----------



## Teutonnen (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: RAM-Stabilitätstest gesucht*



True Monkey schrieb:


> @ teutonen
> Gibt es bei deinen Board nicht Abstufungen zu LLC ?
> Denn das was du schilderst (1,62v) kann ich mir nur bei voll aufgedrehter LLC vorstellen


 
Doch - Auto / Regular / Medium / High / Extreme, wobei Regular 0%, Medium 25% usw. entspricht. Was das mit den % auch immer bedeutet.

Ursprünglich eingestellt war "Auto", nach der Episode mit den 1.62V kam sofort Regular rein und seither läuft das so.



Die Frage steht immer noch: Muss ich bei einer Verringerung der Core Voltage irgendwelche anderen Spannungen ausser dem Offset angleichen?


----------



## True Monkey (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: RAM-Stabilitätstest gesucht*

Das ist ganz einfach 

Hast du zb 0,1v vdroop ist der bei 25% nur noch bei 0,075v usw 

Wieviel Vdroop hast du denn jetzt ?


----------



## Teutonnen (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: RAM-Stabilitätstest gesucht*

Puh, keinen Blassen... Muss mal kurz ins BIOS und nachschauen, wieviel da denn fixiert ist. (Oder bringe ich da was durcheinander? Kann schon sein, meine letzten ernsthaften OC-Versuche sind ca. 8 Monate her...)


Im BIOS eingestellt sind 1.136V, unter Last liegen bei -0.025V Offset ca. 1.28V an... Ich hoffe mal, das sind die richtigen Infos.


----------



## True Monkey (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: RAM-Stabilitätstest gesucht*

ok .....ich erklär es dir 

Wenn du Eist und C1e ausstellst und dann hochfährst siehst du bei CPU-z den Vcore ohne Last (bsp 1,3v)
Startest du jetzt Prime senkt sich der Vcore (zb auf 1,22v)

Und genau diese differenz nennt man Vdroop (0,08v)

In meinen bsp bräuchte die CPU also 1,22v unter Last ...das ist der wert den es zu halten gilt 

und jetzt kommt LLC ins spiel 

bei 75 % LLC würde sich der Vcore so nur noch um 0.02v absenken ......also auf 1,28v 

Jetzt könntest du den Vcore auf 1,24v fixen denn dann würde die CPU unter last (-0,02 statt -0,08v Vdroop) auch bei 1,22v landen und das ist ja der entscheidene Wert 

Hoffe ich konnte es einigermassen verständlich erklären 

edit:



> Im BIOS eingestellt sind 1.136V


 
Nööp ...wenn du per offset taktest ist der vcore nicht gefixt sonder steigt mit dem takt an ....Auto
Offset bedeutet das du diesen Autowert um das eingestellte senkst  (bei -.... bei + wird er dementsprechend erhöht )


Edit : Ich habe mal die bsp Werte geändert da ich gemerkt habe das es verwirren könnte da bei meinen bsp zufällig beides genau 1,27v waren


----------



## Teutonnen (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: RAM-Stabilitätstest gesucht*

Also Offset auf 0 und Eist und C1e deaktivieren, dann starten, Vcore auslesen, Prime starten, Vcore noch einmal auslesen, Unterschied hier posten.
-> richtig?


----------



## True Monkey (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: RAM-Stabilitätstest gesucht*

^^das ist mal ein Anfang 

danach arbeiten wir uns vor


----------



## Teutonnen (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: RAM-Stabilitätstest gesucht*

Mit EIST ist SpeedStep gemeint, richtig?


----------



## True Monkey (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: RAM-Stabilitätstest gesucht*

jeep ..


----------



## Teutonnen (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: RAM-Stabilitätstest gesucht*

Komisch, wenn EIST deaktiviert ist, erkennt der PC meine Tastatur und Maus nicht mehr, wtf? xD


€ Ich probiere gerade, Bilder hochzuladen, irgendwie will mein PC aber die Kamera nicht als Speichermedium erkennen -.-


----------



## True Monkey (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: RAM-Stabilitätstest gesucht*

hattest du das vorhin nicht schon mal aus ? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teutonnen (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: RAM-Stabilitätstest gesucht*

Ne, nur die C-States und ich hab dir schon ne Antwort geschrieben, Herr Postbote^^

Bah, ich könnt kotzen, ist es denn so verdammt schwer, eine Digicam so mit Treibern zu versorgen, dass man sie einfach per USB anschliessen und wie einen Stick behandeln kann? -.-


----------



## True Monkey (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: RAM-Stabilitätstest gesucht*

Dann lass das einfach an(C1e und eist) und mach nur die C states aus ...das geht auch so .....windows energieverwaltung auf höhstleistung stellen


----------



## Teutonnen (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: RAM-Stabilitätstest gesucht*

ENDLICH =(




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist schon so, dass ich einfach im letzten Bild die untersten beiden  Einstellungen deaktivieren muss (CPU C3-Bericht und CPU C6-Bericht)?
Dazu die CPU Voltage auf "Auto" stellen und fertig?


----------



## True Monkey (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: RAM-Stabilitätstest gesucht*

Mach mal die c states aus und fahr hoch 

Rest lass so bzw offset auch auf 0

In Win dann auf Höhstleistung stellen


----------



## Teutonnen (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: RAM-Stabilitätstest gesucht*

0 geht nicht, nur plus oder minus 0.005 - ansonsten geht es automatisch auf "auto" und will eine manuelle Vcore haben. Ich lass einfach mal -0.005V...


----------



## True Monkey (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: RAM-Stabilitätstest gesucht*

ok das passt

edit ...lass mal auf deinen-0,025


----------



## Teutonnen (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: RAM-Stabilitätstest gesucht*

So, hab's mit ausgeschalteten C-States und Offset -0.005V gemessen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ab und zu ist er auch noch auf 1.280V runtergegangen, also sollte man vielleicht damit rechnen.


----------



## True Monkey (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: RAM-Stabilitätstest gesucht*

Ist das zweite pic jetzt mit last (prime ) ?


----------



## Teutonnen (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: RAM-Stabilitätstest gesucht*

Jap. Prime95 26.6 InPlace Large FFT.


----------



## True Monkey (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: RAM-Stabilitätstest gesucht*

ok gehn wir mal von 1,28v aus dann hättest du einen vdroop von 0,056v 

und da du momentan nur 0,005v offset eingestellt hast braucht dein rechner wohl 1,26v um stabil zu sein 

jetzt geh mal ins Bios und fix den vcore auf ...1,32v 

Starte nochmal und teste mit Prime ob er damit stabil ist 
und merk dir ob der Vcore auf 1,26v absinkt unter last 

danach gehts weiter


----------



## Teutonnen (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: RAM-Stabilitätstest gesucht*

Ok, den Test werde ich aber morgen machen, ok? Bzw. heute, einfach später^^


€: Bei 1.26V für 4.2 GHz wären unter Umständen doch noch die 4.4 GHz mit unter 1.3V drin *froi*


€2: Mit den Einstellungen würde er aber permanent mit der Spannung laufen, oder? Durch die Zuschaltung der C-states wird er vermutlich wieder instabil...


----------



## True Monkey (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: RAM-Stabilitätstest gesucht*

Machen wir alles morgen 

Ich sammel nur gerade Daten um mir ein bild zu machen.
Und wart einfach ab was wir daraus machen


----------



## Teutonnen (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: RAM-Stabilitätstest gesucht*

Sag halt, welche Daten du noch brauchst^^



Die VID ist laut Coretemp unter Last 1.3510 Volt.

Die Temperaturen liegen bei etwa 57-63°C unter Prime, zumindest mit den bisherigen Settings (Zimmertemperatur: 18-20°C geschätzt).

Das Board hat 12 Phasen für die CPU und 4 für die iGPU.

Der RAM ist leider 1.65V und 4x2GB, ich bin aber gerade hart am überlegen, ob ich nicht einfach aus Trotz die Ram-Riegel aus #1 kaufe - auch, weil ich dann gegebenenfalls auf 16GB aufstocken könnte.


Mit einem BIOS-Update auf Version 3202 oder neuer wäre sogar Ivy drin, wobei das meine Portokasse doch ziemlich dehnen würde... Muss mir dieses Jahr noch die Augen lasern lassen, was mal kurz 8000 frisst ...


----------



## True Monkey (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: RAM-Stabilitätstest gesucht*

Ich hab schon fast alles was ich brauch bzw den rest testen wir morgen aus 

Ich hau gleich mit nem Hammer auf die mist 3850er Graka ....find ums verrecken keinen funzenden treiber 
 Die versuche ich gerade zu benchen


----------



## Teutonnen (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: RAM-Stabilitätstest gesucht*

Unter Luft oder härter?


----------



## True Monkey (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: RAM-Stabilitätstest gesucht*

4670k @ 5 ghz Wakü

karte weiß ich noch nicht was sie kann ...ist nur ein Vorab test


----------



## Teutonnen (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: RAM-Stabilitätstest gesucht*

Warum denn eine 3850er? Lassen die sich speziell gut übertakten?


----------



## True Monkey (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: RAM-Stabilitätstest gesucht*

Nööp ....

Ich benche alles was ich in die finger bekommen 
Jede graka hat eine eigene Rangliste im bot und und für jede Plazierung bekomme ich Punkte 

schau einfach mal .

http://www.hwbot.org/hardware/videocard/radeon_hd_3850/


----------



## Teutonnen (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: RAM-Stabilitätstest gesucht*

Dann viel Erfolg.


----------

